# Changing bows?



## handfull (Mar 10, 2016)

Question for you guys from a trad newbie.  Been shooting my recurve and starting to see more consistency and better groups.  Right now I am shooting a Sage Samick and it works great.

However.....my lusty eyes are wandering to some nice one-piece recurves.

My question is how much will shot consistency and accuracy change with a new bow?  Are you guys able to pick up any bow in the closet and get similar results?  Or does each bow take it's own learning curve to get good results, and I would be better off sticking with what I have?

Am I better off focusing on shooting well for a few months before picking up another bow?

Appreciate the feedback.

Randy


----------



## Dennis (Mar 10, 2016)

You will find that some bows shoot alike and some don't. You will just have to try some different bows to find out. I suggest you come to a shoot and try different bows you will find that trad guys don't mind other people shooting there bows.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 11, 2016)

For a long time shooter: yes, you can go back and forth between bows. Probably not as well as someone who just focuses on one, but yes you can. 

For a new shooter: I would advise you to learn proper form and build your shot. Using one bow helps to simplify the process.


----------



## handfull (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks Todd, that was my instinct.  I travel to Denver a fair bit and there is an awesome trad shop with literally a few hundred bows.  Hard to walk in and not want to grab one 

I want to be ready for fall, so if I think i will stick to the plan for another couple months of practice, and try to shoot a bunch of others in the meantime to see what i like, etc.

I would love to come to a shoot, but Sunday mornings are off limits.  

I will make another post for shooters in my area - would love to meet some of you guys.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 11, 2016)

No doubt most archers would do better sticking with one bow providing the one bow fits them well and is not too heavy of poundage. Having said this I can also say that if you do switch to another bow that fits you well it will not take long at all to start doing well with it. You just have to give your brain a chance to adapt to it. No different than shooting different weight arrows than you are used to out of the same bow. Personally I could never stick to one bow. I have bows for different purposes and same goes for the arrows. With turkey season upon us I am practicing with bows and arrows I have for turkey hunting. Besides, having just one trad bow ain't no fun.


----------



## Ellbow (Mar 12, 2016)

Todd is right. Just practice on proper form and shooting. Then go on to another bow. But be careful, after you buy one, then comes another, and another.....
El


----------



## TWO GUNS (Mar 12, 2016)

Yep I started slow and now I have 5 it is addictive


----------



## Vance Henry (Mar 16, 2016)

It's very very addictive, no doubt.  I tried numerous bows and numerous methods of shooting.   Once I settled on a shooting method that works best for me and after spending plenty of time on the range, I feel comfortable shooting a variety of bows, both longbows and recurves.  Especially if I'm under ten yards and get more than one shot.


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 16, 2016)

"Under ten yards and more than one shot" definitely will help!!!! LOL


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 17, 2016)

I can grab any one of 15 I have and get similar results. I shoot them all poorly.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 17, 2016)

SELFBOW said:


> I can grab any one of 15 I have and get similar results. I shoot them all poorly.



Many many squirrels, rabbits, deer, hogs, bumblebees, ect... Might disagree.


----------



## RH Clark (Mar 20, 2016)

I think the biggest advantage to changing bows is to learn what you like. When I started I wanted a one piece with light physical weight sort of 50's style recurve. I can shoot those bows but I learned that I prefer a 3 piece because I prefer more mass in the riser for both accuracy and feel.

When you have your form down, you can shoot any bow but some may be more difficult to shoot well than others. Every bow is a compromise in some way. You just have to decide what you want to compromise. I shoot anything from a 68" ILF bow with Italian 5 lb barebow riser to a bamboo backed osage selfbow. There are both longbows and recurves  in my stable. They all serve different needs. Sort of like owning different guns for different game.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 21, 2016)

I know some folks who change bows on a regular basis. One in particular, who did it three times at the state shoot.


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 22, 2016)

RH Clark said:


> I think the biggest advantage to changing bows is to learn what you like. When I started I wanted a one piece with light physical weight sort of 50's style recurve. I can shoot those bows but I learned that I prefer a 3 piece because I prefer more mass in the riser for both accuracy and feel.
> 
> When you have your form down, you can shoot any bow but some may be more difficult to shoot well than others. Every bow is a compromise in some way. You just have to decide what you want to compromise. I shoot anything from a 68" ILF bow with Italian 5 lb barebow riser to a bamboo backed osage selfbow. There are both longbows and recurves  in my stable. They all serve different needs. Sort of like owning different guns for different game.



Yes those 1950's style recurves are great! Almost like a longbow as far as small risers and low weight and smooth, smooth lines. And mine is quiet as a mouse. And I agree that once you've been shooting a while (especially a variety of bows) it's very easy to adjust to a new bow. Basically "your form" is your form and it should never change. So the bow adjusts to you, you don't adjust to the bow - at least that's how it seems for me. I do not think I could shoot a compound bow worth a darn though - too much like operating a complex machine!


----------



## RH Clark (May 25, 2016)

oldfella1962 said:


> Yes those 1950's style recurves are great! Almost like a longbow as far as small risers and low weight and smooth, smooth lines. And mine is quiet as a mouse. And I agree that once you've been shooting a while (especially a variety of bows) it's very easy to adjust to a new bow. Basically "your form" is your form and it should never change. So the bow adjusts to you, you don't adjust to the bow - at least that's how it seems for me. I do not think I could shoot a compound bow worth a darn though - too much like operating a complex machine!



I agree. To me shooting a bow is just like shooting anything else. There are some basics that translate to every different one. You may shoot one best for any number of reasons but that doesn't mean that it needs to be the only one you own, or the only one you shoot.


----------



## bownutz (Jun 25, 2016)

I typically shoot my newest bow best, but after collecting several bows they all seem consistent even though they are of different price points and quality, but believe it or not if i had to shoot at a golf ball at 20 yards to save my life id use my 50# sage. Its surgical. Maybe its the high grip idk. I have the highest confidence with it. Not the prettiest though.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jun 28, 2016)

SELFBOW said:


> I can grab any one of 15 I have and get similar results. I shoot them all poorly.



Yeah whatever!!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 28, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> I know some folks who change bows on a regular basis. One in particular, who did it three times at the state shoot.



I know that feller too. I hear he gets lucky ever once in a while and kills something.


----------



## gregg dudley (Jul 11, 2016)

handfull said:


> Thanks Todd, that was my instinct.  I travel to Denver a fair bit and there is an awesome trad shop with literally a few hundred bows.  Hard to walk in and not want to grab one
> 
> .



RMSG is a fine store!  I was just in there last week for the first time.  They will let you shoot anything on the rack so it is a good place to test out a bow.  If you can shoot it with the closely matched arrows they loan you then you should get an idea for what you could do with finely tuned arrows.  I still can't believe I walked out of there without the 3 piece pronghorn that I had in my hand... 

The biggest difference for me in going back and forth between bows is the sight picture.  Depending on how close to center and how big the site window is it can take a little time to make the adjustment.  The second biggest difference is mass weight.  I like a heavier bow.  When I switch to a lighter one, I need to concentrate a bit more on my form as small flaws see to be magnified.


----------

